
Inside Danny Meyer’s Lonely War on Tips - LopRabbit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/inside-danny-meyers-lonely-war-on-tips-1535169670
======
erpellan
Visited a restaurant in Barcelona. Printed on the bottom of the bill was a
message, "Don't tip. We pay our staff fairly". The service was excellent and I
very much appreciated not having to do the arithmetic.

Now if someone could just take on the whole 'no tax shown on price tags' thing
(I've only ever seen this in the USA). If it's not optional, then include it
in the price!

------
JadeG
We just returned from Amsterdam and Belgium. We never had a bad meal, and we
never had decent service. Everyone gets paid fairly and no one cares if the
customer sits for 30 minutes waiting for a beer, or asking for napkins, or
requesting coffee. It was our first long term sojourn in the land of No
Tipping and it wasn't good. Hospitality was non-existent. A hostile "Do you
have a reservation?" met us in empty restaurants at early hours. Eye rolls
were common. Waiters stared at their cell phones while we signaled madly for
the check. The piece of resistance was the waiter who served the meal, then
vanished. We watched for him for 30 minutes, and finally spied him. He was
headed out the door, done for the evening. When my husband walked to the
server area and told them we saw our waiter leave, the response was a
peremptory "What do you need?" He told them we'd like two beers, and they were
delivered. No one looked at us again all night. We sat for 45 minutes with our
dirty dishes. The restaurant economies of the Netherlands and Belgium would
prosper if they'd just try some salesmanship and adopt a professional mien. I
vote No on abolishing tipping.

------
gHosts
In NZ you don't tip, and we actively boycott restaurants that treat staff
unfairly.

I much prefer it this way.

------
Cthulhu_
non paywall link: [http://archive.is/mwqlP](http://archive.is/mwqlP)

